# 59th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, November 15th, at Leroy Selmons(the restaurant, not his house!). PM for details!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Count me in.... walker if needed......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't forget the camera.........for posterity sake!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I hate you guys.... :wink:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

What, no pictures ?

STAN !....Oh Stan, CM's slipping.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

We had 8 show up.... good dinner.... no camera.....

But how neat, someone cared! Awww.....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> We had 8 show up.... good dinner.... no camera.....
> 
> But how neat, someone cared! Awww.....


Yeah, Yeah, just don't let it happen next month.

You know, 5 year anniversary and all.

Tom


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > We had 8 show up.... good dinner.... no camera.....
> ...


 Yea!! Dont let it happen again. Dont you know we all wish we could attend. Especially now that winter is upon us.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I think we are moving it to the 2nd Weds next month with X-mas so close.... EVERYONE is welcome! Itr will be a real specail one.... we are thinking up some cool stuff....


----------

